# 1st Year Expenses



## TiffanyPartyOf8 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm only 3 days in and we've already spent close to $400 between food, shampoo, collars, leashes, a crate, treats, toys, etc... We haven't even had our first vet visit yet (next week). Heck, Advantage and Heartgard I am ordering tonight are going to be around $200 for the year!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

My wife (the accountant) just told me exactly how much we spent - $5400. Cookie just turned 1. Somebody's spoiled! 

Mirinde - your crate is really going to cost $280? I don't remember ours costing that much.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How much I paid for my golden munchkin - *$900*

Estimated cost of vet bills, including shots, ear treatments, UTI tests and treatments - *$400+*

Cost of dog food - *$180*
(he came with 6 months of dog food from breeder)

Cost of dog classes - *$310*
Puppy classes ($65)
Obedience 1 ($75)
Obedience 2 ($75)
Competition Basics/Novice 1 ($95)

Cost of toys for first two years - *$120*
About a $5 toy every two weeks.

Cost of rawhide bones for the first year - *$50*

Cost of treats for the first year - *$120*
About $5 every 2 weeks or so.

Cost of collars, leashes for the first year - *$48*
Puppy collar ($10)
5 Month collar ($15)
Big Boy collar ($15)
Favorite skinny leash ($8)

*First year total = $2128 est* (I probably spent more on treats and toys, and let's not forget the expense of driving around everywhere for my guy's socialization.

**** And if somebody is looking to do competition obedience or agility with their dogs - : - Keep in mind that you can somewhat expect to spend up to 3X as much per year than that obedience training $ listed above. And most people have their dogs in class for 1 to 2 years after that first year before they start showing. 

^^^ And the funny thing is I know I got off dirt cheap compared to how much I spent on obedience classes for my Danny ($150/8 weeks - every round of classes from puppy class through novice). :doh:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Mirinde said:


> Maybe between all of us we can get a more accurate representation =) Let's go ahead and leave out the initial cost of the puppy since that can vary so greatly. Definitely include any unforeseen medical issues or training, etc.
> 
> Iorek (as of 6 months old):
> ~$350.00 for in toys, treats, food.
> ...


The thing is, though, there is a lot on this list that is not "standard start-up." I've bolded everything that I think is outside of basic start-up, and specific to your dog or a choice you made to purchase something. I'm not putting you down in any way - just pointing out that some of those costs are not things every dog owner can expect to pay. 

I think when "standard start-up costs" are quoted, they mean the essentials: food, crate, collar and leash, vet care.

You don't _need_ to spends hundreds on toys and treats (food, yes). That's a choice.

Also, I didn't spend anywhere _near_ $75 in the first year on leashes. I bought one puppy collar, that expanded enough until I bought her adult one. Same with her leash - one puppy sized one, one adult. That adult one lasted me til my dog was 8. I don't think I've spent $75 on leashes and collars in her entire nearly 11 years of life!  My puppy class and other training classes also cost much less than yours, as did the spay for my dog. 

I know what you're trying to do with this thread, but I think there is so much variation, based on choices owners make and where they live (that's going to affect prices, too).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sweet Girl - I didn't even think about that.... 

Most companion dog owners drop out of the obedience classes after obedience 2. By that time their dogs are about 6-8 months old and started to sette down. 

But alternatively - you could take a look at the vet bills. There are variances depending on the overall health of your dog (my guy was the healthiest puppy we've had and mainly only went in for ear infections, a couple uti infections, and a mild reverse sneezing thing + we only do 6 months of heartworm pills). 

Other owners need to plan on spending at least $1000 on vet care that first year. It might not happen, but definitely isn't too far outside the realm of possibility. 

Our Danny got deathly ill from coccidia (he was repeatedly tested for parvo because the symptoms were similar) when he was 7-8 weeks old. After everything we did, we spent at least $500 before he was even two months old. And then we did a lot of xrays and consults because of his elbow dysplasia and pano. That came out to be about $700, at least. <- And you can see he went over $1000 in vet expenses before he was over a year old.


----------



## Serawyn (May 23, 2011)

Ellie is 15 weeks old and so far, I think we've spent thousands. 

We got Ellie for $800 and, in my humble opinion, I think it's the best $800 we've spent yet!

Estimated cost of vet bills- $500 
$375 for all her shots, vaccination, and flea+heartworm
$125 when she had a rash on her tummy which apparently is very common

Cost of dog food - $200
We feed Wellness and it's about $50 a bag. She's gone through half a bag and it's only been a 1.5 month. I'm assuming she will eat even more as she grows. 

Classes: $450
4 Private lessons: $300
8 sessions of puppy kindergarten: $150

Cost of toys during the chewing stage: I've spent about $300 so far, I'm sure she would need more

Cost of bully sticks for the first year - $50

Cost of treats for the first year - $120 ( $10 every month)

Cost of collars, leashes for the first year - $85
Puppy collar ($15)
Big girl leather collar ($30)
Leash: $15
Easy Walk Harness: $25

Crate: $115

Doggy Daycare: $500 for 20 days which we will use once a week until we can trust her to behave indoor

Total: $3120 

I think this is a pretty flexible estimate as well. I am sure there are things I've spent that I didn't add.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance's first year, (and every year since, except for the neuter), has been about the same. His medication and blood work every year is $1,600. His neuter was $300.00, food was/is around $300.00, (depending on what I'm feeding), toys and treats at least $200.00, (must keep that cookie jar full, ya know! ), misc. vet costs $300.00.

So let's see...that's around $2,700 give or take. And I wouldn't have it any other way...:smooch:


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

No way am I going to play this game. It would scare the pants off me. But Jaro is the love of my life.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ian'sgran said:


> No way am I going to play this game. It would scare the pants off me. But Jaro is the love of my life.


Heehee. The vet bills alone are good for me to look at though. 

You know that "I want a puppy" thread? I almost posted pup-drooling angst over there, but instead I came here dwelled on how much Jacks' first year cost me. ^ Keep in mind that I was also taking care of an 11 year old golden's vet bills (he had a heart scare that had us going to a specialist that year).


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the responses so far! Seems like a couple thousand is around the norm, keep the posts coming! Interesting to see that most of us have also had at least one unexpected vet expenses...something that is definitely hard to budget for. 

Sweet Girl, I totally see where you're coming from and I think I worded my original post wrong. What I meant was that the "Standard" start up costs tend to be the bare minimum and I wanted to see what most of us realistically actually end up spending after those unexpected vet trips, obedience training, etc. come into play. We personally spent so much on harnesses, collars, and leashes in part because Iorek was our first...we went through three harnesses before we found the right one! I think that's also something that can't be factored into an "average" start up cost-- the trial and error that goes along with a new puppy, even if it's not your first. 

I forgot to include our deposit for pet insurance and then the monthly payment for pet insurance after that. 
$76.00 deposit
$380.00 for 12 months of insurance.


----------



## TiffanyPartyOf8 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, I actually think the bare minimum should still be higher. People tend to think "Oh, it's only an extra $650 per year, not a big deal. We can afford that but nothing else" and then when their dog needs emergency vet care or some other unexpected expense they can't afford it and their dog suffers. I think everyone should have an emergency fund specifically for their dog set up and funded before they bring one home.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

You might want to look at www.valuecrate.com.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Mirinde said:


> Sweet Girl, I totally see where you're coming from and I think I worded my original post wrong. *What I meant was that the "Standard" start up costs tend to be the bare minimum and I wanted to see what most of us realistically actually end up spending after those unexpected vet trips, obedience training, etc. come into play.* We personally spent so much on harnesses, collars, and leashes in part because Iorek was our first...we went through three harnesses before we found the right one! I think that's also something that can't be factored into an "average" start up cost-- the trial and error that goes along with a new puppy, even if it's not your first.


Aaah. Sorry. What you say makes total sense then. I think you're right that some people may see "standard start-up costs" and not realize there would likely be hundreds, and in some cases, thousands more involved. 

I think you _can_ raise a puppy on a tight budget - with the bare essentials - but it's the unforeseen, like a vet emergency, that any potential new owner has to be aware of. And I certainly wouldn't advocate for anyone NOT doing formal training classes!! That to me is an essential - should be added to the start-up costs!


----------



## TiffanyPartyOf8 (Jul 14, 2011)

I see all too often people posting on craigslist..

"Wanted: Free dog. Can't afford a rehoming fee but my son/daughter really wants a dog and his/her birthday is coming up. Your dog will be well loved and spoiled."

If you can't afford $100 for a rehoming fee, how are you going to afford a $1500 surgery if your dog were to break a leg (my parents chihuahua did this -broke his leg jumping off of the couch - he was able to jump up but apparently the jump down was too much) and needed pins placed in his leg. Not to mention they had to purchase a small crate, an e-collar and 2 days off work because he did end up biting open his stitches and they had to take him back once and the 2nd day because his wound became infected. I understand most people can't afford a $1500 surgery up front in this economy but at least have a $500-$800 to begin paying on it...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Mirinde said:


> I thought it might be both interesting and informative to see if we can find some sort of pattern/average on the total of first year expenses. I know when I researched the average "start-up" cost of owning a first dog, I got a figure of about $650 which was far from true for me personally. Maybe between all of us we can get a more accurate representation =) Let's go ahead and leave out the initial cost of the puppy since that can vary so greatly. Definitely include any unforeseen medical issues or training, etc.
> 
> Iorek (as of 6 months old):
> ~$350.00 for in toys, treats, food. *aside from the food, toys & treats are optional*
> ...


I think the $650. start-up cost is an average. There are a lot of extras involved that are either not necessary (owner's choice) or health issues that don't involve every puppy.


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

I only paid $25 for Edgar's crate. It's huge. I got it at a yard sale. It was brand new (other than having some spilled wood glue on it) and they were selling it because their Labrador didn't like it. I didn't mind that the crate's too big for him now, he'll grow into it. And besides he hasn't ever had an accident in it.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, some of you guys live in cheap places...waaaay more expensive here...


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm kind of intrigued at people saying that random unexpected vet visits are considered extra. Is it very common for a puppy to not have at least one unexpected vet visit?


----------



## doula1st (Aug 2, 2011)

Shhhhh.........can't let my hubby know how much this little bundle of joy will cost us! He would not have given in to my begging if he knew. However, i am willing to cut back on stuff for the joy of her companionship!

I did just spend 50 on first vet visit. Next visit this week with shots will be about 100. Crate i bought on Amazon for about 75for large icrate.....150 on toys, leash and collar.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

This is a really good thread and certainly brings home the real cost of keeping a dog. My pup is 16 weeks old and so far costs in English pounds have been:-

£650. Cost of puppy
£ 20 Vet check and assessment 
£ 40 Vaccinations and mcrochipping
£ 50 Crate
£ 30 Soft dog bed
£ 80 Vet trip for wormer, eye-drops and fleaspray
£ 40 Collars, leads, shampoo 
£ -- Already had brushes, combs 
£ 20 Toys
£ 35 Treats, tripe sticks etc. 
£ 14 Cost to replace chewed up library book 
£ 50 Puppy training classes (6 weeks)
£ 320 Insurance plan for 12 months

Approximately *£1350* so far to 16 weeks old + cost of feeding 
Approximately* £50* per month (+ fresh food fed)


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

It is easy to spend, spend, spend! 

My guy is 14 months old. Off of the top of my head, I would guess at least $2500-- routine veterinary care (vaccines, fecals, etc), preventative meds (Heartgard & Frontline every mo. ($250), puppy class ($220), 2 rally class($120 total). He hasn't been neutered but he did have about $750 in bloodwork/labs for a fluke problem in the winter. It adds up quickly!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

aerolor said:


> This is a really good thread and certainly brings home the real cost of keeping a dog. My pup is 16 weeks old and so far costs in English pounds have been:-
> 
> £650. Cost of puppy
> £ 20 Vet check and assessment
> ...


now that's more like the costs here.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Ours was a long time ago and we pretty much did without extras. Not a lot of toys but we did pay for obedience classes starting @ 6 months. And we had an Invisible Fence installed. THAT was a necessity as she had already put my in PT twice for arm injuries while playing on the leash. Regular vet visits and spaying before first heat.

We won't count getting her a new car that was easier to get into. She's on her 3rd Pennymobile!

I would say we came closer to $2000 than $650.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

This should be a sticky that we can reference whenever someone is looking for a cheap rescue or BYB because they can't afford a lot.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

jackie_hubert said:


> This should be a sticky that we can reference whenever someone is looking for a cheap rescue or BYB because they can't afford a lot.


That was part of my intention, haha! And so that people who have absolutely no dog experience can see what it really can add up to, despite being budget conscious. I understand that the "base" cost of owning a dog is not very much, but when you factor in all the things that realistically do come up, it turns out to be waayy more. After Iorek, I would never expect to spend less than two grand within the first year.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

First week with Lola Expenses:

Adoption fee: $300.00
Food, snacks etc: $80.00
New Collar and toys: $60.00
Vitamins and supplements to add to food: $100.00

So my first week with Lola cost me close to $500.00.

( may I add: the best $500.00 I have ever spent!)


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I don't know if I want to do this exercise, or not. I might be embarrassed in the end. My girl is only 6 months old, and I know I've already gone overboard. Give me a few days!! LOL! One leash and collar was not enough -- she probably has 4 or 5. A few toys...nope, a huge hamper full. Training classes.... X2. Some field training equipment. Some agility equipment. Obedience stuff. Books. Grooming supplies ~ had to have it all, from brushes to grooming table to professional dryer & all the great Isle of Dog stuff! A fabulous crate wasn't enough...got two puppy pens to link together too. Two food/water bowls--nope, 4! A cooling vest. Haven't even gotten to the vet stuff, or food! (Did I mention the Lacy's Leads I just ordered? hahahahaha!) 

Oh geez! I need professional help! LOL!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't bear to face reality, and that is that.


----------



## Brandiann (Jul 24, 2011)

Lola is 11.5 weeks (we've had her ONE month) and so far we have spent:

Food/treats- $105
Bed- $40
Toys/kiddie pool- $150
Collar/leash/Tag- $37
Dishes/Food bin- $50 (regular and collapsible dishes for travel)
Vet Visits- $100 (initial check with our vet, second set shots, dewormings, ear cleaning, fecal sample)
hygiene- $60 (Shampoo, nail clippers, ear cleaner, cotton balls)
Puppy gates- $30
Carpet cleaner- $20 (Thank god I already owned a good steam cleaner!!) 

That means the grand total for Lola's first month home is..
$592

What can I say? Whatever Lola wants Lola gets


----------



## GRnewbie (May 15, 2012)

This post was very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

IMO you should plan to spend $3,000 the first year but have at least $5,000 set aside foe emergencies. I have much more than than set aside for my fur butts and add to it each month since I don't have pet health insurance on my crew. 

I have heard most people spend at least $10,000 to $20,000 on their pet over it's lifetime. They are still cheaper than kids.

I spent so far roughly $3,000 on Buddy since I rescued him 6 months ago. Medical and training & I know I will keep on paying. I already had leashes, collars, beds, toys, etc. My pet food bill have gone up that is to be expected.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow, Bridgets only 6 months old, but so far, let's see:

1st Vet visit: $57.00
2nd Vet visit stool sample with meds $27.00
3rd Vet appt. with shots and heartworm meds $107.00
pretty leash $15.00
small pretty flat collar: $14.00
medium flat collar: $14.00
easy walk harness: $25.00
prong collar: $21.00
Medium size travel crate $47.00
36 inch metal crate $67.00
39 inch crate $87.00
Dog food 2 bags $102.00 (Eukanuba)
Treats and treats....about $100.00
Bully bones $100.00
marrow bones to freeze: $15.00 (bags of 5 bones X 3 bags)
toys, balls, stuffed stuff, $150.00
Kiddie pool $15.00
Dog mats $39.00 X 2
Cool mat $40.00
grooming X 2 so far $50.00
Doggy daycare 3 times so far $75.00
1st puppy class $109.00
2nd puppy class $90.00
private trainer $90 an hour X 3 hours.
Dog dishes $30.00
Health insurance $33.00 a month (I think)
Brushes, combs, furminator: $50.00 
Puppy gates $50.00 (2 tall ones!)
Nuvet vitamins $107.00
Cost of puppy: $1200.00

about $2000.00 so far not counting the cost of the pup.......
Good grief, don't tell my husband!


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

And, I thank God I have her, she's worth every penny.


Oh yeah, I forgot the new car seat cover I bought yesterday....lol


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Vet & animal bills last 3 months - includes TLPO surgery, March ER visit for diabetic cat, food, treats, supplements, insulin, extra crate, etc, etc right under *$6000.00!* And that doesn't include the pet sitter each month which would add another almost $1000 to the total.

They aren't inexpensive and you never know when the unexpected will happen. Probably didn't spend that amount in the previous 2 years!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly has been here for 10.5 weeks

Initial cost: $1,400
Crate and travel kennel: $110
Baby gate: $30
Leashes and collar and tags: $35
Dishes: $30
Grooming supplies: $140
Two puppy classes, 10 weeks total: $240
Puppy play sessions: $60
Insurance: $40/month for 3 months: $120
Vet/opthamologist visits and treatments/shots/Revolution: $680
Food: $80
Carpet cleaning supplies: $60
Car travel equipment after growing out of kennel: $50
Unfortunately I haven't kept track of toys and treats, but probably around $300

She hasn't been spayed or microchipped yet, and the opthamologist fees were an unexpected expense. Tomorrow, she's going to get an X-ray to see if she has passed the rocks she ate.. Which I was quoted around $200. She hasn't gotten rabies and she did not get a third puppy shot bc her second one was after 14 weeks.

OH I FORGOT, Molly got water on my computer. It's dead. Cost for a new MacBook: $1200


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank God its not just us that spent so much money on the first 7 months!
Initial Cost: 1200$
Kennel (36 in):70$
Kennel Liner (36 in): 30$
Puppy Leash and collar: 35$
Puppy Harness: 30$
Toys: 300$
Treats: 200$ (most likely so expensive because we buy Medi-cal treats from the vet :S)
Brushes and grooming supplies: 60$
Puppy Kindergarten:130$ (going for her beginners class starting next week so add on an extra 130$)
Dishes: 20$ (got a bargain on some adorable porcelain dishes at tj max in the states!!)
Dog Licence: 55$ (Most people forget to include this, but it really adds up over the years!) 
Big Girl Leash: 30$
Leather Fancy Collar 30$
Bissel steam cleaner: 300$ (She had Diarehea on the carpet... This is a MUSTTTT HAVE!!) 
First Vet Visit: 50$
Second Set of Shots: 100$
First UTI vet visit: 180$
Third set of Shots: 100$
Second UTI vet visit: 300$
Food: 300$ (we've switched 3 times because she kept on getting sick off of her food)
Second Crate (42 in): 80$
Second Crate Liner (42 in): 40$
Small half choke collar: 10$
Large half choke collar:20$
Costco Dog Bed: 20$ (X2)
Grand Total: 3780$ 
Not Including cost of dog: 2580$
- The vet bills really escalate the cost, but even without the vet bills (she isn't even spayed yet!!) , It's still an astronomical cost. Ripley is definitely a spoilt puppy, but even just with the essentials, A responsible owner should spend more than 650$ on supplies (this is only on her first 7 months!). Some people are lucky and are able to get things second hand or from friends, but for us who didn't, it's bloody expensive!! With all of that being said, can I just say that it was the best 3800$ I have spent in god knows how long!? She's worth every penny!


----------



## doula1st (Aug 2, 2011)

I would say at least $2000.r


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Ian'sgran said:


> No way am I going to play this game. It would scare the pants off me. But Jaro is the love of my life.


I'm with you. Doggie day care (4 hours a day, 4 days a week), puppy training (over and over), obedience training, nose work, agility.

Oh, and replacing a wall-to-wall carpet in one room.

Bunches of money. Happy to do it. No, I don't want to tally it up.


----------

